# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال سخت از ریاضی میخوام!

## fatemeh.m

بچه ها سلام ....من چون دارم روی لگاریتم کار میکنم میشه یه سری سوال سخت ازش بذارین تو انجمن !از مهروماه باشه یا خیلی سبز !آخه ندارم اینا رو و گاج دارم !خواهش میکنم من نیاز دارم حتما ...

----------


## fatemeh.m

بچه ها کسی نیست
؟!

----------


## fatemeh.m

خواهشا درکم کنین من تا شب باید لگاریتمو تموم کنم نیاز به سوال دارم

----------


## the END

log 15 در پایه 6 = a 

log 18 در پایه 12 = b

log 24 در پایه 25 را بیابید!
(کپی از یک  انجمن)

----------


## par.rah

> log 15 در پایه 6 = a 
> 
> log 18 در پایه 12 = b
> 
> log 24 در پایه 25 را بیابید!
> (کپی از یک  انجمن)



فکر میکنم تمرین تشریحیه خوبیه ولی واسه کنکور مناسب نباشه

----------


## the END

> فکر میکنم تمرین تشریحیه خوبیه ولی واسه کنکور مناسب نباشه


درسته ولی ایشون گفتن سخت باشه

----------


## the END

معادله را حل کنید

----------


## fatemeh.m

مرسی از همتون ...... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mkh-ana

> معادله را حل کنید



سوال قشنگی بود

----------


## mkh-ana



----------


## fatemeh.m

> فایل پیوست 38856


وای چقد این سخت بود؟!

----------


## fatemeh.m

> فایل پیوست 38856


اونجای که tرو مساوی قرار دادین با اون لگاریتمه !من تو اینا خیلی مشکل دارم ..آخه از کجا بفهمم باید چیکار کنم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## par.rah

> اونجای که tرو مساوی قرار دادین با اون لگاریتمه !من تو اینا خیلی مشکل دارم ..آخه از کجا بفهمم باید چیکار کنم


یه تغییر متغیر ساده بود دیگه، خب این ایده ها رو یاد بگیری کم کم یاد خواهی گرفت
این وسال در حد تجربی سخت بود

----------


## mkh-ana

> اونجای که tرو مساوی قرار دادین با اون لگاریتمه !من تو اینا خیلی مشکل دارم ..آخه از کجا بفهمم باید چیکار کنم


باید انقدر سوال حل کرده باشین تا هر جا نیاز شد سریع تغییر متغییر بدین.

این که آسون بود بعضی موقع نیاز میشه بیشتر با سوال ور بریم تا بفهمیم تغییر متغییرش چیه.

مثلا این جا رو ببین:

----------


## fatemeh.m

> باید انقدر سوال حل کرده باشین تا هر جا نیاز شد سریع تغییر متغییر بدین.
> 
> این که آسون بود بعضی موقع نیاز میشه بیشتر با سوال ور بریم تا بفهمیم تغییر متغییرش چیه.
> 
> مثلا این جا رو ببین:


حالم از ریاضی بهم میخوره فقط این یه سال طی شه بره میدونم با کتاب ریاضیام چی کار کنم ...که خون کردن تو دلم این سه سال !حالا نمیدونم شما تو چه شهرایی درس مخونین ولی من چون تو یه شهر  کوچیکم معلم خوب و انچنانی نداریم که تو مخمون کنه این ریاضیو مثلا نمونه دولتی هم هستیم!ینی بعضی بچه های کلاسمون بهتر بلدن درسو تا خود معلم

----------


## fatemeh.m

دوستان مرسی بابت توضیحاتتون.....

----------


## -Morteza-

تو کدوم سایت ریاضی تایپ میکنید 
تا یک سوال جوندار براتون بزارم

----------


## mkh-ana

> تو کدوم سایت ریاضی تایپ میکنید 
> تا یک سوال جوندار براتون بزارم


با ورد تایپ میکنیم

از قسمت insert 

بعد equation 

فرمولا رو مینویسی.

بعد دکمه print sysrq که نزدیک دکمه delete رو میزنی.

اطلاعات ذخیره میشه و میری رو paint  و باهاش سوال از پس زمینه جدا  میکنی.

----------


## dafer

داداشم امسال کنکور داده خوشخوان رو برای سوال سخت پیشنهاد میکنه 

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## alihoseini

مهندس من خیلی دوست دارم ریاضیم قوی شه ولی در همون حد متوسط می مونه نمی دونم باید چکار کنم؟؟؟
از طرفی هم توی شهری که زندگی می کنم اصلا کلاس ریاضی خوب نیستش!!!!

----------


## -Morteza-

اینم تست تالیفی دبیر ما 
بزنید کیف کنید 

اگر

حاصل:


@*mkh-ana*

----------


## dafer

این که لگاریتم نیس تبدیل مثلثاته

Sent from my HUAWEI G730-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkh-ana

> اینم تست تالیفی دبیر ما 
> بزنید کیف کنید 
> 
> اگر
> 
> حاصل:
> 
> 
> @*mkh-ana*


قشنگ بود 

جوابش صفرمیشه

به ازای این زاویه دو برابر و سه برابر این زاویه متمم هم دیگه هستن((چون جمعشون میشه 5pi/10))پس سینوس و کسینوسشون باهم برابره.


به ازای این زاویه یک برابر و چهار برابر این زاویه متمم هم دیگه هستن((چون جمعشون میشه 5pi/10))پس تانژانت و کتانژانتشون باهم برابره.

----------


## garamaleki

> فایل پیوست 38856


نباید مبنای لگاریتم منفی بشه , پس جواب به صورت دو پی + پی چهارم هستش

----------


## mkh-ana

> نباید مبنای لگاریتم منفی بشه , پس جواب به صورت دو پی + پی چهارم هستش


حرف شما درسته 

اصلاح شد.

----------


## garamaleki

مجموع مقادیر ممکن برای a را که به ازای هر یک از ان ها معادله زیر فقط یک جواب داشته باشد بیابید

----------


## amin278

> مجموع مقادیر ممکن برای a را که به ازای هر یک از ان ها معادله زیر فقط یک جواب داشته باشد بیابید


به ازای a=1 شرط برقرار است

----------


## par.rah

log2=0.301
عدد 5 بتوان 80 چند رقمی است؟!

----------


## amin278

> log2=0.301
> عدد 5 بتوان 80 چند رقمی است؟!

----------


## par.rah

> 


احسنت، صحیحه!

----------


## the END

> منظورتو نفهمیدم! گفتم چند رقمیه!

----------


## -Morteza-

> قشنگ بود 
> 
> جوابش صفرمیشه
> 
> به ازای این زاویه دو برابر و سه برابر این زاویه متمم هم دیگه هستن((چون جمعشون میشه 5pi/10))پس سینوس و کسینوسشون باهم برابره.
> 
> 
> به ازای این زاویه یک برابر و چهار برابر این زاویه متمم هم دیگه هستن((چون جمعشون میشه 5pi/10))پس تانژانت و کتانژانتشون باهم برابره.


جواب صفر میشه 
توضیح کاملا درست بود

----------


## kahkoo

اگر log 5 = 0.7 و  باشد، حداکثر مقدار x کدام است؟
1) 9-             2) 9.3-             3) 9.5-                4) 9.7-
منبع : ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز

----------


## the END

> اگر log 5 = 0.7 و  باشد، حداکثر مقدار x کدام است؟
> 1) 9-             2) 9.3-             3) 9.5-                4) 9.7-
> منبع : ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز

----------


## amin278

> اگر log 5 = 0.7 و  باشد، حداکثر مقدار x کدام است؟
> 1) 9-             2) 9.3-             3) 9.5-                4) 9.7-
> منبع : ریاضی تجربی خیلی سبز

----------

